
Writing Modern Async JavaScript - tddian
https://screencasts.delicious-insights.com/writing-modern-async-javascript
======
filipkappa
I'de recommend this free tutorial first and the advanced stuff later:
[https://mdbootstrap.com/education/javascript/](https://mdbootstrap.com/education/javascript/)

